# Remembering Cross...



## DylansMummy (May 23, 2004)

Its a year today, and its a lot harder than I thought it would be...
I had Cross, a border collie X lab from the age of 8 - 21. My first pet that was just mine. I did everything despite just being young at first. I used my savings to have him neutered at the age of 12. He would sit with me when I was sad, and look up at me with his big brown eyes as if to say "it'll be ok, I'm still here".

During my teenage years I'd refer to him as the only male that would be there for me not matter what. Even when I moved out and couldn't take him with me, he'd greet me when I came to visit, as if he were an excited puppy again.

The last time I visited it wasn't the same... That cough... the fainting... I told my Mum what to do... At first she wouldn't, but I saw how scared he looked when he came round from fainting... He looked up at me, I am sure he was asking me to make it ok... I insisted...

I privately said goodbye when I left a couple of days later and practically cried everyday til it was done. When I spoke to my Dad, I just wanted a straight answer... "Is he gone?"...... "yes"

I sobbed as I put the phone down, but I know I did the right thing, as much as I miss him his life wasn't going to get any better... I just hope he knows I was thinking of him and his best interests when I asked my parents to have him PTS.

Rest peacefully Cross
x x x x x x


----------



## ZAR (Aug 26, 2005)

R.I.P Cross.

-HEYHWA


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

I'm sorry for your loss, Hayley.  

You did well by Cross and gave him a happy life. Enjoy the wonderful memories you have of him.


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

I know that time doesn't necesserilly heal the wounds. It actually gives us the opportunity to cherish those beautiful memories of our wonderful pets that have passed by. They are some of the greatest gifts for us humans on Earth. 
You and Cross had such a wonderful time together. You have been a good mommy to him and he felt it and knows it.
Rest in peace, Cross.
Hugs Hayley


----------



## DylansMummy (May 23, 2004)

Wow... knew this place was slow but jeez - spilled my guts here and got 3 replies... *Sigh* oh well, at least I hope Cross appreciated it...


----------



## newcatowner7 (Oct 25, 2004)

My goodness...I know how you feel

My dog i've had for 4 years just ran away and we believe she's either dead or with someone else

my 13-year-old dog is going to cross the rainbow bridge someday, her time is coming soon

My mother has had puppies die in her arms as well as adult dogs

so we all know what you're going through


----------



## MA (Mar 30, 2004)

I remember my cat who I PTS last year and still makes me misty eyed when I think of him. We miss our beloved pets so much. I know how you are feeling. May memories warm your heart.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Hayley, it's very difficult for many of our members to come here. They just can't bear it. You know that my heart is aching right now, but I want you to know that I care, and that others do too. I have never got over the death of any of my pets--not really. But we can be grateful that we were trusted with their care. What a wonderfully intelligent dog a border collie is! I'm sure that Cross is surrounded by love, as he was when he was here with you, and that our gracious God will reunite you some day. Many blessings to you.


----------

